# I need help with my budgies mutation because I wanna breed them and I wanna know what the chicks will look like



## stormysummercloverbudgies

Stormy= purplish/gray/blueish color. 
Summer= all yellow
Clover= rare mutation I know. Yellow/ green / blue.
I asked in another discussion what gender they are because I’m so confused lol. I don’t know who I should breed it who. Could u help?


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

It's great to have you here and you've come to a great place to continue learning all there is to know about budgies.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I can't advise you on breeding since you don't yet seem to have enough experience with budgies to be able to safely breed them. I saw your other post asking about gender as well  Even moderately experienced budgie owners usually know how to tell the gender of their birds, so it's hard to gauge your experience level. However, we're a learning community and very committed to helping people learn as much as they would like to about budgies! Be sure to start with the many budgie articles and "stickies" (pinned posts at the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. There are many threads about many aspects of budgies that may be new to you, including breeding. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help~

Meanwhile, I'd be happy to help you with the mutation of your birds but it's nearly impossible to do it without photos 😅 Could you post some photos of them taken in natural light?

I look forward to "meeting" them!

👋


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 
This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

The forum does not encourage most members to take on the responsibility of breeding.
In general, your budgies are going to be much healthier and happier if they are not bred.

Please read the information in the links below:*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

